# Duda sobre embobinar transformador 33x33 12 Amps



## xmax (Jul 27, 2009)

Que tal amigos expertos en esta área. Pues bien, he buscado en mi localidad un transformador reductor de 110 volts lo reduzca a 33x33 volts a 12 amperes. El problema es que no lo encuentro y por eso tengo que hacerlo yo mismo.
El transformador debe tener tres salidas una con 33 volts, una con cero volts y otra con 33 volts, de tal forma que cuando cheque el voltaje entre las puntas de 33 volts deben marcar 66 volts que es la suma de estas y bueno, el voltaje entre la punta de 0 volts y la de 33 volts pues debe marcar 33 volts. El problema es que no se cómo hacer para obtener las tres salidas.

Según hize los cálculos pero pues solo para la salida de 33 volts con dos cables como salida, y pues sus dos cables de entrada a la alimentacion de 110 volts. Estos fueron los resultados de mi cálculo:

f=60Hz    G = 10000 gauss
V1 = 110v   I1 = 3.6 amp
V2 = 33v     I2 = 12 amp

N1 = 166 espiras     N2 = 50 espiras
AWG1 = 16              AWG2 = 11

Dimensiones del nucleo:    S = 25 cm2

Espero su pronta respuesta en ayuda de mi duda. Gracias


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 27, 2009)

Dirigete al siguiente foro:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about21618.html%20dise%F1o+transformadorhttps://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/calculo-diseno-construccion-transformadores-12895/

alli encontraras la información para diseñar el transformador a su necesidad.


----------



## xmax (Jul 28, 2009)

Si ya los revisé, pero en los contenidos solo dice de cómo hacer un transformador con dos salidas, y pues el que necesito es de tres salidas.


----------



## J2C (Jul 28, 2009)

XMAX debes pensar en diseñar un transformador con secundario de 66 Volts CA, el que debera tener derivacion justo al centro del bobinado, no revise el foro que te indico MAN05DRAKE pero supongo que tu confusión se resuelve de esa manera.

Saludos.                                JuanKa.-


----------



## mcrven (Jul 28, 2009)

xmax dijo:
			
		

> Según hize los cálculos pero pues solo para la salida de 33 volts con dos cables como salida, y pues sus dos cables de entrada a la alimentacion de 110 volts. Estos fueron los resultados de mi cálculo:
> 
> f=60Hz    G = 10000 gauss
> V1 = 110v   I1 = 3.6 amp
> ...



Según tú, la tensión total del transformador es de 33V + 33V, o sea 66V, no importa si sacas afuera los 4 cables o sólo sacas 3. Quieres una corriente de 12A. Eso representa 792W. Deberás usa un núcleo apropiado para 800W.
Si tus cálculos te indicaron que, para 400W (sólo 33V @ 12A), te dieron 25 cm^2, para el doble necesitarás 50 cm^2.

Para el primario, tendrías una corriente máxima de 800W / 110V = 7.3A

Recalcula con estos datos y listo.

Hay un programa para calcular el transformador. Se llama "transformadorrmer.exe". Colócalo en google, sin comillas y bájalo.
Es pequeño y muy útil. Fácil de manejar.

Saludos:


----------



## Cacho (Jul 28, 2009)

Si no me equivoco tu problema es cómo colocar el tap central.

Supongamos que el secundario tiene 100 vueltas para darte 66V. 
Entonces: 
-Contando y contando bobinás hasta la vuelta 50. 
-Raspás el barniz del alambre que estás enrollando.
-Soldás un cablecito (este va a ser el tap central).
-Tenés cuidado de que no queden puntas de estaño ni nada que pueda rayar el esmalte de las capas siguientes (podés usar algún aislante adecuado quizá).
-Te tomás una cerveza.
-Acomodás bien el cablecito soldado como para que quede para afuera (si queda adentro no sirve de mucho).
-Enrollás las otras 50 vueltas.

Esos son los pasos mínimos: Puede haber más cerveza  .

Saludos


----------



## xmax (Jul 28, 2009)

Gracias a todos por ayudarme en esta ocasión. Pero bueno, ya le entendí a Cacho por lo de hacer el tap central (antes no le habia entendido como hacerlo). Entonces siguiendo el consejo de J2C y de mcrven de hacerlo para 66 volts, hice los cálculos (supongo que estan bien). Aqui los pongo:

f=60Hz        G = 10000 gauss 
V1 = 110v    I1 = 7.3 amp 
V2 = 66v      I2 = 12 amp 

N1 = 119 espiras      N2 = 71 espiras 

Dimensiones del nucleo: S = 31 cm2  (mas 15% de tolerancia de espacios vacios entre placas S= 35 cm2 )

El calibre de los cables ya no los pude calcular porque no encontré los datos para la densidad de corriente dada la resistividad del cobre. Sin embargo conseguí el programa "transformadorrmer.exe" que sugirió mcrven y pues pongo los datos pa que le hechen un vistaso pa ver si lo hice bien.   "imagen"






Y de acuerdo a ello y a una tabla que encontré, indica que los calibres son: AWG1= 11    AWG2=12

Si algo está mal, corrijamne para que así todo salga bien. 

Espero su respuesta, gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 28, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> -Contando y contando bobinás hasta la vuelta 50.
> -Raspás el barniz del alambre que estás enrollando.
> -Soldás un cablecito (este va a ser el tap central).
> -Tenés cuidado de que no queden puntas de estaño ni nada que pueda rayar el esmalte de las capas siguientes (podés usar algún aislante adecuado quizá).
> ...



Es mas fácil salir con el cable en la vuelta 50, dejar algunos centímetros afuera, volver con el cable y seguir bobinando las otras 50 vueltas. Así no hay que raspar ni soldar nada, solo te queda una porción del cable que sale y vuelve. Donde el cable "pega la vuelta" es la salida del tap central. Lo raspas ahí, lo retorcés un poco y a soldar en el circuito o en un terminal...donde te quede más comodo.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Jul 28, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Es mas fácil salir con el cable en la vuelta 50, dejar algunos centímetros afuera, volver con el cable y seguir bobinando las otras 50 vueltas.


Sí, es más fácil.
Para variar tenés razón.  

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 29, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> ezavalla dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naahhhh...es la técnica que usan los bobinadores. Has mirado el tap central de algun transformador que no sea de los chinos? Fijate que en el terminal del tap siempre hay dos cables....es por eso...uno que va y otro que vuelve.

Saludos!


----------



## xavirom (Jul 29, 2009)

Hola, la mejor tècnica es hacer bobinado bifilar, es decir si son 72 vueltas con toma central, se bobinan 36 vueltas con alambre doble, luego de terminada la bobina se procede a soldar los cables correspondientes respetando en la unión del punto medio el principio y final de cada bobina, de esta forma, ambos bobinados secundarios tienen practicamente las mismas pérdidas por resistividad del alambre, de la otra forma (primero una bobina y luego la otra) una bobina tiene mas alambre que la otra, por ende resistividades diferentes. 
En cuanto a la densidad de corriente, todo depende de la utilización del transformador, si es de uso contínuo, entre 2,5 y 3 A/mm2, si la demanda de corriente es variable y no se usa contìnuamente a su máxima capacidad se `puede usar entre 3 y 4 A/mm2 y si es una aplicación en un rectificador con tiristores te sugiero entre 1,8 y 2,2 A/mm. Cuando adoptes el valor de corriente apropiado, debes verificar que las bobinas entren en la centana del núcleo.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 29, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Naahhhh...es la técnica que usan los bobinadores. Has mirado...







¡Ojito con contradecirme cuando le digo que tiene razón!
Si le digo que _usté_ sabe, sabe.   

De todas formas, lo que propone Xavirom me gustó más todavía.

Saludos


(Offtopic: Negro, fuiste y sos un grande)


----------



## xmax (Jul 29, 2009)

Emm, esta bien, entonces checaré bien lo de la densidad de corriente, también en vez de que sean 12 amp lo pondré a 10 amp, digo para tratar de disminuir la sección del núcleo o para ahorrar en algunas cosas. Y si, lo que dice xavirom es interesante, solo que no le entendí al 100%, me habían comentado que hiciera algo parecido a lo que comentan pero pues no muy le entendí, entonces si no es mucha molestia xavirom, hechame una explicadita para que le puede agarrar, tu sabes.. manzanas, naranjas... 

Gracias a todos por su ayuda, definitivamente puros expertos en el área.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 29, 2009)

Se entiende (espero), aunque mi arte con el Paint no es lo más fino y elegante.

Saludos

Edit: ¿O ando cambiado de nuevo con los sentidos de los bobinados?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 29, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> De todas formas, lo que propone Xavirom me gustó más todavía.
> (Offtopic: Negro, fuiste y sos un grande)



Seeppp...esa es la mejor, pero solo la podés aplicar cuando los bobinados son simétricos (que son la gran mayoría de los casos), pero no la podés usar, por ejemplo, en un primario con derivaciones para 110V, 127V, 220v y 240V (tengo un par de transformadores así). En ese caso solo te queda usar la otra.

[offtopic]Verdaderamente...un grande el negro fontanarrosa...un verdadero grande[/offtopic]

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Jul 29, 2009)

Ups... 
Releyendo y antes de que alguien me diga algo, usé una nomenclatura distinta en mi dibujo a la que usó Xavirom.
En este habría que unir los dos finales y tomar los inicios como salidas (o viceversa).

De nuevo, creo que no le pifié a los sentidos de las uniones. Alguien que me avise si están al revés.


Saludos


----------



## mnicolau (Jul 29, 2009)

Si, me parece que están en contra-sentido en tu esquema cacho. El inicio del 2º debería estár donde colocaste el fin del 2º.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Jul 29, 2009)

Yo planteo unir los dos fines como punto central (Post mío anterior).
Así quedan en el mismo sentido, ¿o no?

Ahora me acuerdo de por qué no me gustan los transformadores  

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau (Jul 29, 2009)

Claro claro, a eso mismo me refería yo. En ese caso quedan conectados en el mismo sentido...

Saludos


----------



## xavirom (Jul 29, 2009)

Cacho, en la imagen los conecté como deberías ir


XMAX, decime bien que no entendés, pero si reducís el tamaño del núcleo, vas a aumentar el número de espiras por  lo tanto para una densidad de corriente adoptada puede agravarse el tema que el alambre quepa dentro de la ventana, te sugiero que dimensiones el núcleo correctamente y teniendo el número de espiras podés adoptar una densidad de corriente acorde con la aplicación y sacá cuentas, es decir cuantas espiras por capa entran en el largo de la ventana, cuantas capas de alambre lleva cada bobinado, etc, de esta forma podés aproximarte a la realidad, la experiencia con transformadores te ayuda mucho. Si me decís para que lo vas a utilizar te puedo orientar para adoptar un criterio, si te sirve el dato, un transformador comercial medianamente bueno, puede tener una densidad de corriente de entre 3,5 y 4 A/mm2


----------



## xmax (Jul 29, 2009)

que tal xavirom, pues si,  creo que tienes razón y en la imagen que modificaste de Cacho ahora ya es más entendible, claro, no quiero decir que cacho estuviera mal, como él mismo lo dijo, no es muy bueno en el arte del dibujo de paint   . Yo decía eso de reducir el tamaño del transformador porque o hice mal los cálculos o nose pero obtuve una seccíon del núcleo muy grande y pues me imagino que será una super bolota de fierro   . Tendré que ir a un desguezadero para poder ir buscar algún aparato que pudiera tener algun transformador que mas o menos cumpla con las medidas. 

Ahora bien, el transformador lo requiero para hacer un amplificador que ví por aqui pero pues hasta el final muestran un video y se ve el transformador pero pues si está mas o menos grande.  De todas formas hechale un vistazo para que des un criterio de mas o menos como hacerlo.


Y si, definitivamente como bien dices la experiencia ayuda mucho y luego se ve que todos saben del tema, bien por todos


----------



## gisandrz (Jul 29, 2009)

Aqui les dejo un programa para el calculo de transformadores hasta 400 watios. Con relación a la derivación del Tap Central, siempre he utilizado el metodo descrito por Cacho anteriormnete, con excelentes resultados. Pero ya en la fabricaión si me parece el que ustedes crean mas convenientes y de mejor resultado.


----------



## villarroelvj8 (Dic 1, 2009)

saludos amigos, ahorita estoy tratando de construir yo mismo un trnsformador, por lo tanto me estoy empapando lo mas que pueda en el tema, vi que sugirieron un programa llamado ''transformadorrmer.exe'' pero no lo consigo, alguien me podria ayudar? gracias de antemano


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 1, 2009)

villarroelvj8 dijo:


> saludos amigos, ahorita estoy tratando de construir yo mismo un trnsformador, por lo tanto me estoy empapando lo mas que pueda en el tema, vi que sugirieron un programa llamado ''transformadorrmer.exe'' pero no lo consigo, alguien me podria ayudar? gracias de antemano



Quizas si buscaras un poco más en el foro lo encontrarías


----------



## alex2000 (Dic 15, 2011)

ola a todos quiero construir un tranformador para 24 transistores. pero me consegui un hierro de maquina para soldar, le hice el calculo y me esta presentando mucho consumo, el nucleo es de 4.5cm x 11.5 osea 52 cm cuadrado. hay forma de embobinar este tipo de hierro o no es recomendado


----------

